# whats the best way to advertise drywall services



## car3098 (Aug 5, 2008)

I been a drywall contractor for 4 years. I only run ads in craigslist some times i get enough to pay bills some times i go for 2 or 3 month with no work. What have work for you guys that is not very expensive and how can i get in touch with maybe builder or drywall companys to get sub work I look in the yellow pages but, how do i know if they are big companies that sub work that they are not small companies like my self. :thumbup:Help


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

car3098 said:


> I been a drywall contractor for 4 years. I only run ads in craigslist some times i get enough to pay bills some times i go for 2 or 3 month with no work. What have work for you guys that is not very expensive and how can i get in touch with maybe builder or drywall companys to get sub work I look in the yellow pages but, how do i know if they are big companies that sub work that they are not small companies like my self. :thumbup:Help


I have to assume you are in business to make money.

The old saying goes, "You have to spend money to make money!"

This statement also includes strategy, thinking, and effort on your part.

No one here can tell you what will work, it's always a trial and effort thing.

No business grows without time, energy, sweat, effort, determination.

To answer your question, thie only way to know is to call them and see.

I have to assume you are in business to make money.


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

I agree totaly! Spend some money and see what works. Most small companies that I know of spend at least 5 or 6k a year in advertising. I own a medium size construction company. I have 6 guys on payroll and use subs from time to time. I spend around 12-18k a year on advertising. Newspaper, local swap buy sell guide, radio, tv, postcards, flyers. Everyone has there own way of doing things. But you got to advertise to get your name out there. Do as much as you can afford!. Have no money, no work? Go talk to people, go door to door. Do whatever it takes. Ive been in buisness for 13 years, and yes it does slow down from time to time. But most of the time we pack up one job and go to the next! And thats because I'm out there everyday trying to get work! good luck


----------



## A+ Texture (Sep 23, 2008)

Car, there are lots of ways. I advertise on craigslist, and the newspaper, phone book too. I'm still slow but the paper add pays for itself every month. Make flyers go door to door for remodeling and popcorn removals. When I go to the bank I leave a buis card on the table, in the card reader at the gas station, windshields, sit one here and there on the shelf at lowes or home depot. When you do get a job, tell customer if they refer you and you get the job you'll give them a referal fee of $50. Old ladies talk brother. My wife gos to the park for walks and hands my cards out. Get creative. In the beggining of Jan. I called every builder and GC in my phone book. You see people loading up stuff at lowes and home depot ask if they need help or sub work out. Call restoration co's a lot of insurance work comes there way and they often sub it out. Concentrate on the free things. Call your local remodel co's they sub work too. Good luck.


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

I do something a bit diffrent.... although i have my logo on my truck, trailers, and jackets. I look on the web for our city permits that have been pulled. Even renos. I get the mailing list from that, and send out a flyer about our services. It works real realy well, and about 40% of our buisness comes from that.
Go to ebay, and sorce out http://stores.ebay.ca/DecalQuest
They are great, ship them you logo, the size that you want, and they will send you your logo. I have them on the back window of my truck, and on the side c-cab windows. I can see through them easily, except when it rains...little blury. They look great, and the do a top notch job.

I also have my company name on my 16' black cargo trailer, and we get a lot of calls from that. We leave it parked outside of jobs, and people see it and call..
I happend to be driving down the road, with the trailer on, and i guy was following me and called me as he passed and asked to come an measure a job...

Thats how it works.
We do not advertise other than that....the local paper was a waste of time, and money...we might look into the phone book, but we shall see.

J


----------



## A+ Texture (Sep 23, 2008)

AARC, that city permit thing sounds like a killer idea, I'll look into that. Thats crazy that your not in the phone book. Just gos to show you how well other things work. I'm planning on getting some shirts made. Just got my cards not too long ago.


----------



## IBEX Drywall (Oct 25, 2008)

*advertising*

Yeah graphic logos on your vehicals is a great way with your phone number and all that.
Also take photos of all your work, including lots up up close ones of your detail work,
Like of your 3-ways and fancy bead work, to demonstrate that your work is clean and professional
Then make several copies of them and put together several photo albums, like a portfolio,
And give them to the clients/customers when you price the job. Or mail them to all your
Local home builders, including gift certificates to a fancy restaurant doesn't hurt either.
Just remember the adage/saying "if you give a little, you get alot"


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

A+ Texture said:


> AARC, that city permit thing sounds like a killer idea, I'll look into that. Thats crazy that your not in the phone book. Just gos to show you how well other things work. I'm planning on getting some shirts made. Just got my cards not too long ago.


 
Shirts are a good idea, and make the guys wear them everyday....it makes a statement that you care about the look of your company...my guys all have 7 shirts, and 1 jacket, and 2 touques...when they go to work they are to wear the shirts, so that people know that they are associated with aarc drywall.

All my shirts are embroydered, and the boys shirts are iron on...its way cheaper to iron on your self, with your computer, but you have to make it look good...The reason why they get iron ons is becasuse they go through the shirts fairly fast...i think we supplied 1 shirts a year, to each employee...small cost, and it shows pride.
As for the jackets, we spent 50 each, and had them embroydered with the company logo on them, gave one to each employee, and gave a couple to our suppliers...now lots of people want them...nice looking threads.
If spouces want a jacket or clothing they have to pay for it...thats just the way it is.

Logos on the trucks, and leaving busness cards at the local supply or hardware store is a great way to gain buisness.

Hope this helps

J


PS phone book is really expencive....110.00 month.


----------



## neptune (Dec 4, 2008)

most of my work comes from word of mouth , been subbing a lot lately though, if im having trouble finding anything ill just drop by all the new construction sites and pass out cards, usually my size is enough to convince someone im the right guy for the job :laughing:

word of mouth only works if you're good at your job, my company has one very simple rule we stick by and we're known for, and that is "No Bull****", we don't lie, milk jobs, surprise you with a huge bill when its time to get payed, or beat around the bush. just be honest with your customers and respectful to the other trades...

talk to your local GC's, make some fliers to hand out, really sell yourself, and as AARC said decals on the truck are a must, he also has just given me the great idea to have some shirts made, dunno why ive put that off for so long


----------



## d's (Mar 16, 2008)

Word of mouth is key and really says alot about the quality and value of the work you're doing. The local GC's and Builder/Renovator's must be approached one by one to establish a relationship as they will be your biggest source of ongoing work. Drive around town periodically and look for foundations going in and talk to whoever's on the site for the name of the supervisor and offer free quotes. Get to know other tradesmen especially plumbers and electricians since you're the next trade in the lineup so you might get a referral - also return the favor. 

I've been thinking about putting my name and number on my truck but it's a light duty 85 toyota pickup covered in rust. I should post a picture on the site to give you all a laugh. Can't beat it as a work truck, 7' box, great on gas, and doesn't matter if it's covered in dust. Some say never trust a contractor with a fancy truck. Others say appearances are everything. What's a tradesman to do. That's my biggest advertising dilemma at the moment. What are you BC'ers driving?

Good luck,
D's


----------



## neptune (Dec 4, 2008)

Don't be ashamed dude! right now I'm driving a 95 Mazda MPV 4WD for my work vehicle and before that I had an OLD Ford F-150 that was a GREAT truck before she bit the dust! Long as it gets me to where I'm going and is big enough to load scaffolding, benches, and a bunch of tools, you won't see me complaining :laughing:

hows the work situation in fernie?


----------



## neptune (Dec 4, 2008)

and Jay, where do i find the site with permit listings? thats a killer idea...


----------



## d's (Mar 16, 2008)

Fernie's close to a standstill as per usual during the winter- but who cares it's snowing! 

The bigger projects have been shelved for the time being. No matter, not much of that work was coming to the locals anyways but to larger outfits from Lethbridge, Cranbrook, etc... They've all pulled out of town with them. Most of the work I've been quoting is renovation/insurance for the spring. I'll have to use Jay's trick to see what permits are in for the summer!

Hey Neptune, do you prefer a van to a truck? Maybe that should be it's own thread?

D's


----------



## A+ Texture (Sep 23, 2008)

AARC show us some pics of the threads. When you say iron on with your computer, how ??


----------



## drywallr41 (Nov 13, 2008)

I found out about a year ago that looking at your areas permits being pulled is a great way also. Since then i've been very lucky to have established a relationship with builders.Kept me fed this winter..Good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

hey all
ok,
as for the shirts, go to your local wall mart, and by t-shirt transfers. On you computer you will have a program that you can view and create a project. use this program like windows publisher, or paint or something like that...when you select print from the file menu, go into you printer properties, and select reverse printing, or t-shirt transfers. this will print the logo backwards, on the special paper. Get the iron ready, and cut the logo out of the paper leaving about 1/4" all the way around the logo... place on the shirt, and iron on....press hard.. for about 20 to 30 sec, making sure to keep the iron moving. let cool for a few sec and remove the paper...there you have your logo on a shirt. you will see a bit of transfer paper glue, but i will disolve as it is washed a couple of times.

ok next...permits.
go to you local city's website...explore the site for any and all permits. you will be able to print these out. make sure you print them out, you will want to check back on them later to make sure when you are called for a job, you can them cross ref...that that is were you go the call from...because we are in the mid way stage of the projects...you will be the first to get you name in the door....at the foundation stage..we check back a couple of weeks late with a follow up call, or a dont for get about us flyer.

Hope that helps you all out.

J


----------



## Tony M (May 9, 2007)

In answer to the thread question. I wear a sandwich board from the moment I leave the house, to when I get home. It's a bit awkward to drive with it on, and i've had to cut holes in my overalls so you can still see my name and number clearly. I've had several jobs from it lately, and 4 driving violations.:laughing:


----------



## tapingfrenzy (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey d's, i have a van and a truck but miss the van alot when i'm not in it. Nice to get home late and just lock the van up instead of unloading the truck. The truck is 4x4 so i run it in the winter and not get stuck everytime i pull off the highway.


----------



## jmr (Apr 14, 2009)

IMO word of mouth is the best form of advertisement. but that will take a hand full of jobs to get your name out. make a box of business cards with simple design. will cost about 25 bucks with cheap paper. post them everywhere. get business decals or magnets for your vehicle. come up with a creative design, have the printing company help you shouldn't cost more then 200. also pass out cards to friends, girlfriend/wife have her pass them out at work etc...

if i were you, don't advertise in the yellow pages or the newspaper. you will get a lot of people calling you to patch a hole for 15 dollars.. and as far as craigslist go, you'll find numerous posts on here about CL problems. you get a lot of brain dead home owners calling to get a basement finished for 500 bucks.


----------



## OCConstruction (Jul 10, 2014)

*Advertising Options for Contractors*

I have also used Craigslist many times, but it seems that those callers are always looking for cheap, free or to swap. 

A few months ago I chose a different path and tried ContractorAdvertisingExperts.com and my phone has been ringing off the hook. 

Last week I did 14 bids for room additions and major home remodeling and I have 7 this week.

Good luck friend,


----------

